# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Please Help Real Or Fake Serostim?

## justify

Hi everyone, I just got my hands on the 126iu Serostim kit.
I uploaded the picture. Can anyone tell if it is real or fake deal?
thanks for your time and help.

----------


## amar7

use a pregnancy test to see if its hcg and try it out, thats how you can find out

----------


## justify

Thanks amar, I will check with pregnancy test. I read on these forums all the time to get pharma GH, Now I have that and want to make sure if it legit. thanks

----------


## turkishexpress

> use a pregnancy test to see if its hcg and try it out, thats how you can find out


You're talking about hcg . Serostim is growth hormone so please don't waste your money on pregnancy tests. 

YES that is the real deal 6mg kit with 16ius in each vial with 7 vials so you're looking at 112ius if my math serves me correctly.

----------


## NotSmall

Justify - Prepare to get flooded with PMs, or is that the idea....?

----------


## justify

I think it is 18IUs bottles each x 7.
I truly hope it is legit bcoz spent my hard earned money.

----------


## justify

> You're talking about hcg . Serostim is growth hormone so please don't waste your money on pregnancy tests. 
> 
> YES that is the real deal 6mg kit with 16ius in each vial with 7 vials so you're looking at 112ius if my math serves me correctly.




I think it is 18IUs bottles each x 7.
I truly hope it is legit bcoz spent my hard earned money.

----------


## justify

> Justify - Prepare to get flooded with PMs, or is that the idea....?


I am just asking help if that is legit or not. No other intentions.

----------


## gymfu

Lucky punk....................have fun. Sart with only 1iu. That stuff is WAY more potent than anything else you have used.

----------


## justify

> Lucky punk....................have fun. Sart with only 1iu. That stuff is WAY more potent than anything else you have used.


thanks, Yes I will do 1iu for 1 month and will increase slowly.

----------


## gymfu

> thanks, Yes I will do 1iu for 1 month and will increase slowly.


Planning on cutting with this? What are your goals?

----------


## justify

> Planning on cutting with this? What are your goals?


Basically fat loss & well being. I am at 12%bf. Will run hgh for atleast 5-6 months.

----------


## gymfu

Don't use too much, I had very good fat loss results with 3ius per day and next time I play with it I will try less. No sense waisting it. I have one box now, saving it for my first show prep.

Running anything else with it? 

You know with those you will HAVE to use bac water NOT the water that comes with it right? It will go bad before you finnish the vial.

----------


## DCannon

> I think it is 18IUs bottles each x 7.
> I truly hope it is legit bcoz spent my hard earned money.


They're 16.2iu per vial. 

Each mg is 2.7iu.

----------


## justify

> They're 16.2iu per vial. 
> 
> Each mg is 2.7iu.


Yes technically you are right, I was just going by the box. It says Approx 3iu on the box. thanks

----------


## justify

> Don't use too much, I had very good fat loss results with 3ius per day and next time I play with it I will try less. No sense waisting it. I have one box now, saving it for my first show prep.
> 
> Running anything else with it? 
> 
> You know with those you will HAVE to use bac water NOT the water that comes with it right? It will go bad before you finnish the vial.


Yes, I am waiting on BAC water and syringes, I will start my Test Prop or Test Cyp cycle in August. I may also add Deca . I do have Nova + Clomid in hand. 

How long you think before I see fat results? on 3iu day .. 5/2 on/off.

thanks for your time.

----------


## gymfu

> Yes, I am waiting on BAC water and syringes, I will start my Test Prop or Test Cyp cycle in August. I may also add Deca . I do have Nova + Clomid in hand. 
> 
> How long you think before I see fat results? on 3iu day .. 5/2 on/off.
> 
> thanks for your time.


I started to see good results about the time I was finnished with the first box I got. I would use prop, will give you a good lean look. Ever cycled with AAS or hgh?

----------


## justify

I have done 3 AAS cycles before. Never done HGH. Today was first shot. Did 1iu and after week will increase to 2 iu. Last aas cycle was Test Cyp+ Deca .
My main goal for HGH is fat loss. I do cardio 5 days a week religiously but my stubborn fat will not go away. Very Strict on diet. Sometimes cheating on diet over weekend. Alcohol consumption once a month or twice. Some recreational drugs here and there.

I wish I start to see good results in 3 months.

----------


## juicyjohnny

So is this real serostim ? It says manufactured for EMD sorono on the box.

----------


## M302_Imola

> So is this real serostim ? It says manufactured for EMD sorono on the box.


Yep this is the real deal...same stuff I have

----------


## juicyjohnny

How long you been on this one ?
Why does it say manufactured for EMD ? shouldn't it say manufactured by EMD ? 
Who manufactured it then ?

----------


## Razor

Up to how many days will that sterile water keep the GH good in that vial?

----------


## juicyjohnny

How long you been on this one ? Why does it say manufactured for EMD ? shouldn't it say manufactured by EMD ? Who manufactured it then ?
Is this real could someone please respond

----------


## Jeeper56

> How long you been on this one ? Why does it say manufactured for EMD ? shouldn't it say manufactured by EMD ? Who manufactured it then ?
> Is this real could someone please respond


Kind of common sense that the company EMD is not the actual manufacturer and therefore it was manufacturer for them. I've seen this same kit and it was effective so it's more than likely real.

----------


## juicyjohnny

My kefei red tops said manufacturerd for too
And its going around that their bunk too.
I would like actual verification that its real.

----------


## gixxerboy1

you cant compare kefie and sereno's

----------


## Razor

Anyone by chance know how long the GH will last in the sterile water?

----------


## gixxerboy1

i think they say 1 week. i kinda forgot i never use the sterile water

----------


## juicyjohnny

But is the serostim pictured in this thread real authentic serostim??
Could you answer that gixxerboy1.
I have a chance to buy these same ones pictured ?

----------


## Razor

> i think they say 1 week. i kinda forgot i never use the sterile water


Yea just wondering, since it comes in the kit, I figured you could use it.

----------


## Razor

> But is the serostim pictured in this thread real authentic serostim??
> Could you answer that gixxerboy1.
> I have a chance to buy these same ones pictured ?


I have had those kits before, that is a real kit, look up the serial numbers if you can.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Yea just wondering, since it comes in the kit, I figured you could use it.


the vials are made to be used as a single use. So you would dilute it and inject the whole thing at once. 
i just but bw its only $5 for 30ml its worth not risking

----------


## gixxerboy1

> But is the serostim pictured in this thread real authentic serostim??
> Could you answer that gixxerboy1.
> I have a chance to buy these same ones pictured ?


it looks good to me, just like everyone else said

----------


## juicyjohnny

But they weren't monitor extraordinaire's
Thank you

----------


## juicyjohnny

How do you look up serial numbers on serostim?

----------


## Razor

I know those kits have serial numbers and the vials are listed when them as well, let me see if I remember how to do it.

----------


## juicyjohnny

Thanks so much Razed.
I just like to be sure

----------


## Razor

Here read this
google "check serostim serial numbers"
and click the first one down from the top.

That box is real, you have nothing to worry about, I just pulled an old box out of the closet and looks just like yours :Smilie:

----------


## juicyjohnny

How long you been on serostim Razed.

----------


## Razor

On and off for a while, you would know if that was fake, the fact that it has all the serial numbers individuality makes it legit. Never seen a fake box, but they might be out there, just trust your source and trust the other people that said it was legit.

----------


## Berrys12

juicyjohnny, I have tryed Kefei HYG.(green tops) Not really impressed. The first Box checked out , this second has not checked out. I have not tryed the Red Tops.

----------


## sizzlechest

Never done serostim but the packaging looks too good to be fake.

----------


## juicyjohnny

this packaging looks good too ? But cant get hardly a response on the crap.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I get norditropin nordilet pens, and i recently just got Nutropin AQ that everyone seems to love even more - what you got seems legit... its hard to get real growth, esp with all this garbarge going out, but if you know the right people, you might get exactly what you need... we are the lucky few lol

----------

